# Futurama Fail



## ToniS (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't see any discussion about this..

'Futurama' getting new voices for Fry, Leela, Bender, and others | PopWatch Blog | EW.com

Futurama without original voice actors = Fail


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

i have to agree with it, although i am not a huge fan i think once you change voices after such a long time it is not good...

imagine south park with the chef's voice...failure!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow.  This has completely killed my enthusiasm for the new episodes.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a boat load of Phail.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 21, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2009)

no John DiMaggio = me no watchey


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a negotiation tactic, no-one's actually gonna be replaced. It's warranted, too, if you ask me - $75k an episode? _Maybe_ Billy West might be worth that much since he voices half the cast, but the others? Forget about it. They should be grateful the show's getting a second chance and take their pay cut like big kids.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> It's a negotiation tactic, no-one's actually gonna be replaced. It's warranted, too, if you ask me - $75k an episode? _Maybe_ Billy West might be worth that much since he voices half the cast, but the others? Forget about it. They should be grateful the show's getting a second chance and take their pay cut like big kids.


 
I couldn't agree more, but if Fox actually follows through and releases episodes with other voice actors, I don't think I could hang with that. It's one thing to replace *one* voice actor (like when the lady who did the female voices on South Park killed herself, they obviously had to replace her, and her replacement has done a good job..) but the cast of primary characters? No way...


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 21, 2009)

They've pulled the same trick with the voice actors from both The Simpsons and Family guy in the past. Even Fox knows that it would be a dick move to replace even one of them, especially as the series has survived purely on goodwill from hardcore fans, so I'd be very surprised if it actually happens (especially as the cast are supposed to be showing up at Comicon soon).


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 21, 2009)

I just want the show to come back. But i do hope the character voices are the same, or at least similar


----------



## Bound (Jul 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> no John DiMaggio = me no watchey


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2009)

None of you guys are going to boycott the show if it's well written and funny, so let's take the reactionary defiance down a notch


----------



## MTech (Jul 21, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> imagine south park with the chef's voice...failure!!


Well they could do what south park did when Chef quit..

The Return of Chef - Episode Guide - South Park Studios
"The Return of Chef"


----------



## oompa (Jul 22, 2009)

i do not approve of futurama without the original voices!

half of the point of bender is that guy making the voice.

i still cant get over that its the same guy that did Wakka in FFX tho but either way, bender is as vital as homer is for the simpsons to me. i wouldnt watch the simpsons if some new guy did homer's voice either.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2009)

oompa said:


> i do not approve of futurama without the original voices!
> 
> half of the point of bender is that guy making the voice.
> 
> i still cant get over that its the same guy that did Wakka in FFX tho but either way, bender is as vital as homer is for the simpsons to me. i wouldnt watch the simpsons if some new guy did homer's voice either.



Actually, yeah you would. If it was hilarious and well written, you'd get over it. It would be weird at first, but if it was funny and entertaining you'd watch anyways. If not, then that's just stupid seeing as the point to watching comedies is to laugh and be entertained, not be loyal to voice actors.

It's like yeah, I enjoy the voice of 'Master Shake' on Aqua Teen. I wouldn't be able to envision anyone else doing that. However, if a new guy came in and was still funny, then who gives a shit? At least give the show a chance before blindly boycotting it


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 22, 2009)

It's not mentioned in the link at the beginning of the thread but the writing team for the new seasons has been permanently reduced due to Comedy Central not wanting to pay the entire team. It's not so much that new voice actors would ruin the show (although I don't think you're giving them nearly enough credit) as it is another sign that the show might be better off staying dead if they don't have the will or the means to do it properly. The show is coming back entirely due to obsessive fans who are gonna nitpick, so there isn't much point for anyone involved to half-arse it. I mean, they ressurected Family Guy and look what happened


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Actually, yeah you would. If it was hilarious and well written, you'd get over it. It would be weird at first, but if it was funny and entertaining you'd watch anyways. If not, then that's just stupid seeing as the point to watching comedies is to laugh and be entertained, not be loyal to voice actors.
> 
> It's like yeah, I enjoy the voice of 'Master Shake' on Aqua Teen. I wouldn't be able to envision anyone else doing that. However, if a new guy came in and was still funny, then who gives a shit? At least give the show a chance before blindly boycotting it



QFT, I agree completely. I like the show. I'm not a massive fan, only seen a bunch of random episodes. It'd be weird at first, but I think most people would get over it. The minority of obsessive fans who remained non-watchers after a casting change wouldn't threaten the show's ratings, it's the masses who decide...and as you said, if it's well written and hilarious then people would watch it, myself included - if I watched or even owned a TV. Hell, sure beats the shit outta Party of Five


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 23, 2009)

Just when you thought Fox couldn't sink any lower..half of this show were the incredible voice actors..I'm sure Maurice LaMarche isn't going to be in it either, who is my all time favorite voice over actor besides Seth McFarlane.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 23, 2009)

oompa said:


> i still cant get over that its the same guy that did Wakka in FFX tho



He also did marcus in Gears of War, and is in Ninjablade and Madworld.


----------



## oneiromancer (Jul 27, 2009)

75k per episode is nothing compared to the half a mil per episode that they pay the Smipsons cast. Fuggeddaboudit.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 27, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I mean, they ressurected Family Guy and look what happened



You brought back some old memories there man as I was so stoked to have Family Guy back on TV but now it has become the animation equivalent of Old Yeller.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 27, 2009)

Family Guy just needs to die.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jul 27, 2009)

I never found any of these shows funny anyway o.o


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 28, 2009)

The voices are the best part!


----------



## IDLE (Jul 28, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> None of you guys are going to boycott the show if it's well written and funny, so let's take the reactionary defiance down a notch



Sorry, but I wouldn't.

If they were going to do that I would rather they just created a different show. I've grown rather attached to the characters and changing their voices would just radically alter my perception towards all of them. I've watched shows where the have done it (Dexter' Laboratory, and Tripping the Rift) and I could never get used to it enough to enjoy it so I just stopped watching.

But I agree, it seems more like a negotiating tactic, replacing the entire vocal cast wouldn't go over too well with most fans.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 28, 2009)

Ancestor said:


> The voices are the best part!




I'll still probably watch it though, if it's well done I won't mind too terribly.


----------



## Bound (Jul 29, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> You brought back some old memories there man as I was so stoked to have Family Guy back on TV but now it has become the animation equivalent of Old Yeller.



That's because Seth MacFarlane is a snobby, blue-blooded, Connecticut bred asshat. He's not a comic, hes a bitter asshole who hates everybody.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 29, 2009)

Bound said:


> That's because Seth MacFarlane is a snobby, blue-blooded, Connecticut bred asshat. He's not a comic, hes a bitter asshole who hates everybody.



I actually quite enjoyed Family Guy right up until that episode of South Park where they made light of how completely irrelevant to the plot all of Family Guy's jokes are, and somehow I just haven't been able to look at it objectively since then. I still remember a lot of scenes fondly, but I haven't watched any new episodes in a while...


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well it was announced yesterday that the entire original cast is coming back.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 4, 2009)

Bound said:


> That's because Seth MacFarlane is a snobby, blue-blooded, Connecticut bred asshat. He's not a comic, hes a bitter asshole who hates everybody.



 I saw an interview with him recently and up until then I'd never heard him talk or even saw a photo of him, within seconds of him opening his mouth I began to despise him he just came across as a smug asshole and everything I hate about humanity wrapped up in one abhorrent package.



synrgy said:


> I actually quite enjoyed Family Guy right up until that episode of South Park where they made light of how completely irrelevant to the plot all of Family Guy's jokes are, and somehow I just haven't been able to look at it objectively since then. I still remember a lot of scenes fondly, but I haven't watched any new episodes in a while...



I have no fucking clue why the writers of Family Guy didn't have a serious rethink about the show when that episode of South Park was aired as it just showed Family Guy up for the garbage it's sadly become.



cyberwaste6996 said:


> Well it was announced yesterday that the entire original cast is coming back.



I read this on IGN today so........WHY ISN'T ANYONE TALKING ABOUT THE FACT THAT THE EMERGENCY IS OVER FUTURAMA IS BACK WITH IT'S ORIGINAL CAST??!!


----------

